# total knee replacements



## BBH (Nov 30, 2011)

I will be having total knee replacements 12/7 and 12/28......the thougth of not being able to drive.....cart or car makes me a little nuts.......if you had knee replacements what did you do or not do to get thru rehab, how soon did you start driving cart or car afterwards, hints for getting around the house, barn etc.......give me the good the bad and the ugly please.


----------



## Katiean (Nov 30, 2011)

I had a friend that had both knees replaced. She did one and then when the first was healed she had the other done. My mother needs to have her knees done (replaced) and she keeps putting it off. My friend was up and walking with a cane within 48 hours.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 30, 2011)

First off I must say I feel your pain. I had my right one totally replaced in 2009. My Dr. will only do one at a time. First word of advice is this: If you need your knees replaced because of arthritis, speak with the anestesologist, (not sure of spelling) before the surgery and ask if you can forgo the muscle relaxer, if not make sure to get additional pain meds before leaving the recovery room. I also have arthritis in my back and they gave me the muscle relaxer while I was under and my back hurt more then my surgery. It was fine in recovery but by the time I got to my room I was in tears. Ask for a recliner to be in your room, as laying in bed all the time is bad for your back as well, but you will need to stay in bed until they allow you to get up. Use your walker, it's a big help. Rehab in the hospital was a piece of cake, but rehab at the center after I got home was uncomfortable and strenuious, but not painful. While you are in the hosp. you will be on a pain pump, use it, and ask for additional meds before therapy. If some oral pain meds make you sick, like they do me, make sure the Doctor knows before hand, and try to get your scrips filled before the surgery so you don't have to stop on the way home. I put a day bed in the TV room for my recoup period, for about a week and I had to be careful with the dogs, they always wanted to trip me while using the walker. I couldn't help with the horses until I was on my cane for about two weeks, then only light work, no mud, no rowdy horses, I just threw hay out and helped with water. This lasted about a month to 6 weeks, don't remember, it was winter and we had snow, so I couldn't really do a lot of horse work. Now that it is done, it's so much better, now on to my hips! Good luck, don't worry, get help, buy some good books and enjoy the down time.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 30, 2011)

Sorry for the ;second post, but you asked about driving. I was on my walker for maybe a week, then a cane. I could drive after two weeks, a car that is but was only allowed to stand in one spot for 20 minutes, walking was longer, don't remember the time allowed. My neighbor had a totally different Dr. and recovery time and wasn't allowed to drive her car for six weeks, so I would say it varies depending on recovery.


----------



## bevann (Nov 30, 2011)

Had my right knee done in 2008.Some of the pain meds and lack of drinking before surgery can cause major constipation.I ended up with a bowel impaction from lack of fluids, back in the ER and then a blood clot from lack of movement. Drink lots of fluids, move around lots, get a walker, commode, and wheelchair if necessary.Do your exercises religiously(even more than suggested).I have hardwood floors and I used an office chair for rolling around the house before I could walk lots.Put risers on your bed.blocks of wood will work as long as the bed doesn't slide. Get a raised toilet seat(makes life much easier)Find lots of things to do sitting down.Take frequent short walks around inside the house.Be extra careful if you have house critters.My Corgis weren't fond of my walker so it wasn't an issue.I was not permitted to even go to the barn for 4 weeks due to risk on infection, but each Dr.is different.Push yourself to get better and more mobile.I had a visiting physical therapist and she had to pass me on my driving before I could go to outpatient therapy.I had her check me out going around the driveway.Mine was my right knee so that is crucial to driving.Good luck and welcome to the bionic parts world.


----------



## Katiean (Nov 30, 2011)

Not to be rude.....But, Could I ask the ages of all of you that have had or are going to have knee replacements? I think my mom would do much better if she had her knees replaced. even if she just had one done.


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 30, 2011)

Can I also ask exactly what they do when replacing knee joints - how do they 'fix' the artificial joint to your own bones, and what about the knee-cap, or do they not replace this?

Sorry, but have a friend who might have this done in the future and was interested in exactly what happens.

Good luck with your replacement - hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Nov 30, 2011)

Katien, I was 60 yrs. old, and my knee would just give out on me. I would be walking and down I would go, wear and tear from arthritis.

Depending on how frail she is, she would be fine as long as she is not frail, it will help her to get around, but it is her choice and her Dr. If she is frail she should avoid any surgery.

Anna, I wish I could draw you a picture but I do have my cap, they insert a ball and something shaped like a stake into each end of the bones, sounds painful, but really if you don't have complacations like Bev, it's not as bad as it sounds.

I really need my left hip done, but I'm holding out as long as possable, they do say hips are easier then knees. Try googling knee replacement and see if they have photos.


----------



## BBH (Nov 30, 2011)

rIVERROSE......are you saying the arthirtis is your back hurt more than the knee replacements? i do have some arthitis in the lower back ......did you have an epidural?

I am 58 and bone on bone in both knees and so that is my reason for having them both done know. I have heard of some folks in there 70 and 80's that have it done and get thru it so figure i can.......I am just not a very good patient. getting out and walking will be no problem as I hate to be in office.....

they have said no driving until off all pain meds...so we shall see...I have a goal of driving an HDT the beginning of April.....


----------



## Katiean (Dec 1, 2011)

My mother is 76. The last knee surgery she had was sometime in the 1980's. At that time the Dr. took everything down to red raw bone. Ie said she would need her knees replaced in about 10 years. It has been almost 30 years.



Mabe when I sell my horses I will see if I can get her to go in for the surgery.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 1, 2011)

BBH said:


> rIVERROSE......are you saying the arthirtis is your back hurt more than the knee replacements? i do have some arthitis in the lower back ......did you have an epidural?
> 
> I am 58 and bone on bone in both knees and so that is my reason for having them both done know. I have heard of some folks in there 70 and 80's that have it done and get thru it so figure i can.......I am just not a very good patient. getting out and walking will be no problem as I hate to be in office.....
> 
> they have said no driving until off all pain meds...so we shall see...I have a goal of driving an HDT the beginning of April.....


The reason my back hurt so bad after the surgery is because I was also given a muscle relaxer and then was laying on my back for the surgery. Last year I had to have abdominal surgery to replace my pelvic floor and remove overies, fix my bladder and tie somethings up, it was a six hour surgery and took two doctors. I was flat on my back the whole time, but I had told the Doctor about the muscle relaxer before hand and they didn't use it. So when I woke up in recovery after this surgery, back was stiff but OK.

Yes I was given a spinal for knee replacement. I also can't take the usually oral pain meds they make me very ill. I have to take tramadol and a med for my tummy. Then something they gave me I had an allergic reaction to and broke out in a rash, but I toughed it out.I can now go walking about and not fall down, love my new knee.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)

ive never had one,,,but i wish you the best of luck and a fast recovery


----------



## sfmini (Dec 2, 2011)

If you are going to a rehab/nursing home, shop NOW, go tour, make sure it has what you need including wi-fi for patients if you are taking a laptop. I got lucky, one of the office people snuck into my room and gave me her user id and password or I would have gone crazy!

Have people come visit. I got lucky, had a gorgeous PT guy, KayKay and her daughter couldn't get there fast enough to visit and when he walked by, they RAN to my door for a look.

Pack LOOSE comfy clothes, shorts are the best, those places are hot houses for the oldies anyway, or baggy sweats. Going home is good/bad, you will have to fix your own meals, carry them to wherever you eat, etc. Set up a cooler next to your chair for drinks and cold stuff. The other problem is not much room to walk around safely especially in bad weather.

YES get that commode seat, I still won't give mine up, gonna replace the toilet with a taller one, hate those short things. Didn't know about this one, got home, nursing home had sent one with me, and nobody to install it. Called my brother, the handyman who said, and I quote "just sit on the floor and install it, easy as pie to put in". I still haven't forgiven him for that one. Yes, he had a broken foot at the time, but was mobile and perfectly able to sit on said floor. He also wouldn't come visit me as it was so hard getting in and out of buildings with a wheel chair. Um, hello, nursing home, made just for wheelchairs and stretchers!! Lesson learned? Won't be counting on him for anything any more.

Get out of bed and stay out (I didn't and I paid for it) Demand a chair for your room (I didn't), walk as much as you can as many times as you can, it does get easier, and yes, it hurts like nothing you have ever felt, but so important since you are doing them so close together, boy are you brave!!

Strengthen your legs muscles now. Ride a recumbent bike if walking is too hard, this will help tons in recovery.

My other one will eventually have to be replaced but not until I am unable to stand the pain any longer, which is what drove the decision in my right leg. I am hoping that won't happen for years, but it is working on being bone on bone. I have cartilage that flips over from time to time and I go from totally fine to unable to walk and never know when that is going to happen so I am never far from a cane. I am crippled until the flipped piece is ground off, then suddenly fine again until the next time. The doc says it will stop doing that eventually when I don't have any more to grind down and then there will be only one option. sigh.

Best of luck, let us know how you do!


----------



## Katiean (Dec 2, 2011)

When I injured my knee falling from my foot to my knee (one of the horses tripped me) my sister in law came over and installed my raised commode seat. The one with the handicap handles is the best. It helps in sitting and getting up. You have to take the regular seat off and (with mine anyway) sets on the toilet and it has a knob in front to tighten the commode seat into place. My problem was I could not get down on the floor to take the other seat off. I would get this stuff set up before you go into surgery.


----------



## BBH (Dec 20, 2011)

UPDATE ON THE KNEE SURGERY......

had first one done on 12/7.....scared to death, theykept me extra day as my plumbing was not working.....first thing learned.....don't decline stool softner/relaxer, drink a cup of coffee and alot of water.....

got home on Sunday, Monday afternoon woke up sucking for air, back to ER for ct scans, no blockage but stayed the night due to aspiration pneumonia and massive doses of anitbiotics.

Started PT on Wed. and daily during the week....it is tough but got to do it. Hate being in house but restricted until able to do more, next surgery is on 12/28 and i am ready since i know what to expect.......pain killers are wonderful things.....take them and do thee excercises.


----------



## REO (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm glad you got through the first one. I hope you heal really fast! Please take care & go gently!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 21, 2011)

So happy to hear from you and that you are now home and on the mend. Yes do keep up with your exercises and take your meds. Good luck with the next one. Merry Christmas!


----------



## bevann (Dec 21, 2011)

Glad you are doing well.I just went to a new doc today and found out I need to have my replacement knee done again.Will probably wait until Sept.Doc is booked 6 months out.He is the guru of knees in this area.I really liked him especially when he looked at my x rays and said"You need help!"He explained that my bones do not like my new knee and that because my bones are thin and weak he will have to go farther down the shin with a new part for better support .I am thinking about Sept so I can get the horses through the summer heat before having someone else care for them.My Minis are almost all seniors with health issues.I think I can stand the pain until then-just lots more drugs.He is talking 3 months to full recovery.Got to get back to the gym after the holidays to build up the muscles and upper body strength.I have had shoulder surgery since the last knee operation and my shoulder is very weak.Will have to practice getting around with a bum shoulder.Sometimes life stinks.Oh well, beats the alternative.I'll make out fine.Us farm girls are tough.Just reading about others surgeries helps me and I know what others are going through-if they can do it so can I.Misery loves company.I think you are so brave to have both done within a few weeks.You are tougher than I am.


----------



## BBH (Dec 22, 2011)

Bevann,.......i don't know about tough, I thought my threshold of pain was pretty high but the last couple of weeks I sound like such a whiner.......but just in the last 24-48 hrs it seems to be coming together, I did two laps of he circle drive yestereday and pulled out some fall flowers to store, did nothing about decorating for Christmas this year......today my goal is to pull up the stakes by dressge letters are on.......trying to make myself feel somewhat useful.

I am hoping the one this next week goes as the first has since i know waht to expect.

I think the worse thing was being so home sick in the hosp. and missing my minis.....they do not like that walker and just run when they see me coming........just playing.

The reason we made decision to do them know is hubby got laid off in Sept and we had to have it done now while we had insurance or wair and waiting was not much of an option........

getting old really is not fun...........

Merry Christmas and happy New Year.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bless your heart, pleas don't feel like you are alone in this boat. My hubby lost his union job. Thankfully he got another but at less pay, and no benefits, so we have to now pay for ins. which is killing us on less pay. I totally know where you are coming from. Sending my sympathy and well wishes that the second one goes off without any complications. As for Christmas decorations, I didn't decorate this year as well, but two of my grandkids came and dug out decorations and put up a small tree. It looks glorious! Take care of yourself and remember, Christmas is not about decorations or things but what is in your heart and family. Sending love your way. Terry


----------



## BBH (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the good wishes......two more days to go and then the 2nd one will be done..........the first is fine with the excercises but as soon asI sit for any length of time it gets stiff.......so got to keep moving.......

Best Wishes for a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you.......


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 25, 2011)

So glad to hear that you are recovering steadily from the first op. Good luck with the second one - I will be saying prayers for you.


----------



## bevann (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm getting a dose of courage from hearing your results.Going to go back to my new doc to see if I'm a candidate to get both done at the same time or like you within a few weeks.I've been under the knife so many times I just want to get it done and get on with my life


----------



## BBH (Jan 11, 2012)

new update.....had 2nd one done on 12/28 and it has come salong nicely. I did not have to stay any longer is hospital than that Sat, although I did the excercises as required to be released with hubby wiping my tears, but i made it. I have had more pain with the 2nd one than the first but I also had the rt. leg not at 100%. so with the 2nd one being done i lost almost a week of PT on the rt. as we had concentrated on the 2nd one. It was two weeks ago today and we are working on range of motion and strength excercises on both legs. have not been to barn much and that really is tough. But after a few bads days i can see improvement now.

while you can ask everyone about knee replacements and we all have an opinion it seems like everyone is different. My dr. would not do both at once and I don't know if i would do them as close togetherer as 3 weeks like I did because of the insurance issue.......maybe 3-4 months apart might be good.....

if anyone has any questions i will be more than glad to try and help.....


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh Bless your heart, so glad this is all over for you, and no I would never have both done at the same time, although the way you had it done is better then both at the same time, I couldn't stand being in a chair.


----------



## bevann (Jan 11, 2012)

My significant other had both knees done at the same time(age 65) since surgeon&I knew he would be a terrible patient(he was)He made out fine and was walking without even a cane in 2 weeks.He had a lot of upper body strength so that helped lots.Within the same year he had hip replacement.He is doing better than I am.My right knee was replaced in 2008 and has to be re done in September(different Doc)He won't do a reconstruction and the other knee at the same time.I'm not looking forward to it again.Mostly being out of the barn for so long really stinks.I worry about my babies with their health issues.I do have a very good friend who will take any colic cases to her farm and care for them like I would.Nice to have horsey friends.Glad you are making out well with your new parts.I need to get to the gym to work on some muscle building before the surgery(especially shoulders and arms)


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 12, 2012)

bevann said:


> My significant other had both knees done at the same time(age 65) since surgeon&I knew he would be a terrible patient(he was)He made out fine and was walking without even a cane in 2 weeks.He had a lot of upper body strength so that helped lots.Within the same year he had hip replacement.He is doing better than I am.My right knee was replaced in 2008 and has to be re done in September(different Doc)He won't do a reconstruction and the other knee at the same time.I'm not looking forward to it again.Mostly being out of the barn for so long really stinks.I worry about my babies with their health issues.I do have a very good friend who will take any colic cases to her farm and care for them like I would.Nice to have horsey friends.Glad you are making out well with your new parts.I need to get to the gym to work on some muscle building before the surgery(especially shoulders and arms)


Oh Bev, I hope all goes well for you. I remember when Toni had both done at the same time she had to use a chair for a while. Keep us updated please.


----------



## BBH (Jan 12, 2012)

bevann.....yes it is tough, i had been doing alot of weight work for my arms adn shoulders before the surgery and can really tell it has helped with just toting the walker around. I am getting good range of motion and going back ofr first eval in two weeks, will probably go to outpatient pt since i did have both knees done......i can get outside now and am doing more in house just not getting out to see my girls.

at this point i can see some light at the end of the tunnel ...just a glimmer but have to stay positve....i think getting them done about 4-6 weeks apart would be good as he first one is pretty stable by the time you get the 2nd one done......any questions or opinions just ask.


----------



## K Sera (Jan 15, 2012)

I've been reading with interest on everyones surgery experience as I will be a future replacement candidate myself! I am not quite there yet as my Dr. wants to try the injections on me first. I suppose it will just be an attempt to prolong the inevitable but hopefully will help in some relief as my right knee has gotten to the point now where it's swollen and causing me trouble all the time now. I had a lateral release where the ligaments were cut ... (my kneecaps don't ride in the groove) done a few years ago on my left knee which I think has extended the life a little bit.

My question would be to any of you ..... have you tried the SYNVISC injections? I am curious to see what or how those worked out.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 15, 2012)

K Sera said:


> I've been reading with interest on everyones surgery experience as I will be a future replacement candidate myself! I am not quite there yet as my Dr. wants to try the injections on me first. I suppose it will just be an attempt to prolong the inevitable but hopefully will help in some relief as my right knee has gotten to the point now where it's swollen and causing me trouble all the time now. I had a lateral release where the ligaments were cut ... (my kneecaps don't ride in the groove) done a few years ago on my left knee which I think has extended the life a little bit.
> 
> My question would be to any of you ..... have you tried the SYNVISC injections? I am curious to see what or how those worked out.


Yes I had a course of three, and in my opinion it was just to give away money! it only put off what needed to be done in the first place, a knee replacment. They weren't that painful, but didn't help much at all, just a plecebo. Of course I can't speak for everyone, maybe others have had better results.


----------



## Katiean (Jan 15, 2012)

Who is the oldest person that had a knee replacement that you know? And how old were they.


----------



## BBH (Jan 18, 2012)

Haven't been on for a few days......

sfmini.....all good hints......you have to keep moving, make sure you have something on your walker to put/carry things in, pockets in loose, loose clothes......thought i would never get rid of sweats, elastic is my new best friend. I did not go to rehab but have done pt at home and have first eval next week at drs office.....still on walker at this point.

there were persons in the therapy group at hosp. from 50 on up, my neihgbor just had one done and she is75, she is saying no to the 2nd. st docs i saw does not like doing anyone until they are 60 and thinking that the thing will last til they die.

you really hae to keep after excercises. my biggest problem is not getting enough sleep....it seems i am tired all the time...have upped my vitamins and if the old body needs a name it gets one......


----------

